# A Modern Approach to a Vintage Theme.



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

So, yes, I have dubbed this project my "modern approach to a vintage theme." Go here to see the entire painstakingly boring process.

The thought process for this bike started back in December of 2006. I wanted to have a bike built that would capture the feeling of the early to mid-1990s rigid East Coast singletrack bikes. Bikes I was more than familiar with considering I live in the Boston, Massachusetts metropolitan area. I wasn't looking to replace my trusty Rhygin Ra that has served me so for well over a decade, but rather have another locally made beast to complement my stable. During the initial meeting with Ted Wojcik in February of 2007, we discussed a number of options and what it came down to was this: I wanted a modern equivalent to the Fat Chance Yo Eddy. I had always wanted one, but my Rhygin was just better suited for my riding style and the Yo Eddy had to take a back seat. Well, that is until I finally picked up a fine example last year. 

After our delightful conversation which included a lot of reminiscing, Ted went to work and a design (CAD) was forwarded. I approved this and work began on my "Yo Teddy." Fast forward 7 months later to the fall of 2007 and I was finally in possession of my dream bike. But the thing was, after a half dozen sojourns to my favorite local haunts, well, it just wasn't the dream I'd imagined. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful bike. Ted's reputation precedes him. The welding and craftsmanship are among the best in the industry. It handled remarkably well, too.

As requested, Ted built the bike up for me with an entire Shimano XTR gruppo, Easton carbon fiber seat post & stem, Specialized carbon fiber handlebars and Mavic Crossmax SL wheels. I took a step back and just wasn't all that enthused about what I was seeing. Maybe it was missing character. It just didn't have the flavor I was after.

In addition, I realized one of the things I really enjoyed was doing the work myself. So, I disassembled the Yo Teddy in early 2008 and sold everything on eBay & Craigslist. My goal from this point on was to get as many parts from independent bicycle fabricators, both past & present. Both locally and nationally.

Also, I wanted to use parts that I just plain liked back in my younger years. There are a few NOS and used vintage goodies included in this build, which is partly why I'm posting it here. In retrospect, I had a blast building this fine example and took a few detours along the way to make things exciting.

Finally, this is it for at least another decade as I went hog wild in 2008 updating my Rhygin, purchasing a 1992 Fat Chance Yo Eddy, having a custom Independent Fabrication Titanium Crown Jewel road bike built and of course, taking two approaches the Yo Teddy. Dropped a fair amount of coin on them, and will now be content in admiring other folks' projects from afar.

Anyway, here are the specifications and some photos (Note: I am *NOT* the best digital shutterbug. Still haven't quite figured it out.):

Frame: Ted Wojcik
Fork: Chris Igleheart Traditional New England Segmented Fork
Rims: Mavic M231, 28-hole
Hubs: Phil Wood 28-hole, Disc
Quick Release: Cook Bros. Racing
Tires: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 tires
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Crank: Cook Brothers Racing RSR w/Race Face rings
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cogs: Shimano CS-M900, 12-28, 8-speed
Bottom Bracket: Phil Wood Titanium
Front Derailleur: Proshift M.T.S.
Rear Derailleur: Proshift M.T.S.
Shifters: Protwist M.T.S.
Handlebars: Black Sheep Titanium
Grips: Pedros Blackwalls
Stem: Black Sheep Titanium
Headset: Chris King
Brake set: Avid BB-7 Disc
Brake levers: Paul Components Compact Love Levers
Saddle: Sella Italia Flite
Seat Post: Black Sheep Titanium
Paint: Green
Size: Custom
Weight: Don't care
Serial #: 031607 (build date)
Place of Origin: Windham, NH

View attachment 428596


View attachment 428597


View attachment 428598


View attachment 428599


View attachment 428600


View attachment 428601


View attachment 428602


View attachment 428603


View attachment 428604


View attachment 428605


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*more photos....*

View attachment 428607


View attachment 428608


View attachment 428609


View attachment 428610


View attachment 428611


View attachment 428612


View attachment 428613


View attachment 428614


View attachment 428615


View attachment 428616


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Perfect balance of old and new...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice looking bike. Very well done.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So clean. Tastefully done restomod. First time through the dirt is going to hurt a bit.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Now that's "Retro"*

Wow Very Cool:thumbsup:

I think we were having a vintage vs. retro discussion at one time......

Now that's "Retro"


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*great color*

great bike
now ride that thing. it looks like a good time


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

All new bikes should be this nice.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Well done sir, well done.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> So clean. Tastefully done restomod. First time through the dirt is going to hurt a bit.


The dirt probably won't hurt as much as the chip on the fork leg did.

It's a beauty MDP. Great job.

Steve


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

what a fantastic bike. Not much clearance in front of the rear tyre though! I hope you don't get mud where you are!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

One slight change I would make is skinwall tires. That build is really nice. Skinwalls would just make it all the way.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool bike Dangerpants!


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is one hell of a nice bike!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice.

Now beat the hell out of it.

Jeff


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL job.
Compliments to you....and to all involved...(Ted, etc....) 

So good..that, although I'm headed toward building/buying a (my first...BTW) modern, up to date, fully....

Makes me want to say in the same breath..."Gosh, I wish I'd drop the dough and do something like THAT first....back to my roots...yet "modern" at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one of the most beautiful and well thought out bikes I have ever seen, old, new, cheap, expensive, whatever! Killer job putting it all together! I would keep all your doors locked at all times!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I hope my restomod project comes out this nice. Very well done.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Very clean! That's what a bike should look like.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

I love that bike.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Really dig but I would have probably gone with Shimano gears.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> Finally, this is it for at least another decade


Yeah, Danger, FAT CHANCE of that!

Nice job! Clean! I hope to see you out in the woods this spring!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

I just returned from a lovely relaxing weekend up in snowy New Hampshire, and it was a treat to return to read to many positive and kind responses. Wow! Thanks!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

orangejust said:


> Not much clearance in front of the rear tyre though! I hope you don't get mud where you are!


Hmmm, what say like this:

View attachment 429246


 Yes, it's tight, but I'm but much into the mud these days. I could always go with a smaller tire if I had to. I like the 2.4s for the suspension affect.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Williwoods said:


> One slight change I would make is skinwall tires. That build is really nice. Skinwalls would just make it all the way.


Any suggestions?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

pint said:


> I would keep all your doors locked at all times!


You're gonna have to get by this fierce creature:

View attachment 429250


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> First time through the dirt is going to hurt a bit.


Dirt? What's that?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> The dirt probably won't hurt as much as the chip on the fork leg did.


More like scrape! This happened on the maiden voyage back in the fall of 2007. Probably one of my best rides in recent memory (at Lynn Woods). Miscalculated a crevice, though, and kissed the granite that we are known so well for here in the northeast.

View attachment 429260


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> I hope to see you out in the woods this spring!


Oh yeah! After the Boston Marathon, it's all about hitting the trails! :thumbsup:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Nicely Done!


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

Great job.

Can we add those pics to our gallery?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

bushpig said:


> Really dig but I would have probably gone with Shimano gears.


Well, I did *a lot* of research for the drivetrain. Clearly, Shimano is the hands-down winner here for the best shifting (in my experience), and I was considering an NOS M900 XTR set I found a few months back (with XT thumbies). This bike initially had the new XTR and well, the shifting was crisp. I've also had the M900 version in the past and had no complaints. The cassette is NOS XTR, so Shimano makes an appearance.  I never had this type of drivetrain back in the 1990s, primarly because I was a "Shimano guy."

As I mentioned in my opening statement, I really wanted to use as much US-made parts as possible. There were parts I wasn't going to abide by this standard, like the 1991 Selle Italia Flite and the mid-1990s NOS Mavic 231s, because I really like these.

For the drivetrain, the other choices were Paul Components and Rhino. These seem to be plentiful at the moment, so the search began. I wanted something in silver or black, so waited patiently for something to pop up.

Anyway, when I saw the complete NOS Proshift drivetrain listed on eBay, I knew it was something I wanted to consider (again after a little research). It was a tad pricey, but haggled a bit with the seller and he came down, so I took the plunge. They came with the original boxes and instructions. I honestly couldn't see anything else on the bike. 

From my research, some people love the CNC stuff. Some hate it. So far, I like it. It shifts really well down, and isn't as accurate on the way back up. I just think I need to adjust it a bit. I finished the bike on Friday and have only had it on the stand to try things out though.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Aktion said:


> Can we add those pics to our gallery?


You bet! :thumbsup:

I sent Ted all of the photos that are presented here. I can also send you all the originals if you wish.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Inspiration....*

Forgot to post the photos of the bike that inspired this build. 

View attachment 429529


View attachment 429530


View attachment 429531


View attachment 429528


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Williwoods said:


> Skinwalls would just make it all the way.


So I decided to take your advice and ordered up some Continental Mountain King ProTection Tire w/Black Chili (in a 2.4 fitment) to give it more of a retro feel. Here's what they look like:

View attachment 430290


The Schwalbe tires will go on my Yo Eddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Such a b!tchin' bike. I love it.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

If you're up for it, you should design some "Yo! Teddy" stickers in the same typeface that Fat Chance used on their Yo.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

I say this based solely on your 2 bikes pic'd:
You suck!!!!!

I'm soo jealous!!

Beautiful work.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Vlad said:


> If you're up for it, you should design some "Yo! Teddy" stickers in the same typeface that Fat Chance used on their Yo.


Goodness, don't put any crazy ideas in my head! :devil:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

gsomtb said:


> I say this based solely on your 2 bikes pic'd:
> You suck!!!!!
> 
> I'm soo jealous!!
> ...


Thanks! 

Finally, in retrospect, here are some thoughts:

1. Frame Design: I should have paid more attention to the CAD drawing. I brought my Rhygin up to Ted for the initial design meeting, so I assumed it would be exactly the same because, well, that's what I asked for (more specifically, a non-suspended version of the Rhygin). Anyway, the wheelbase is 2 inches longer than the Rhygin (top tube 1 inch longer). I think I glanced at the CAD drawing and approved it. Big mistake. Since then, I have had a Independent Fabrication Titanium Crown Jewel built, and spend quite a bit of time scrutinizing the CAD with the shop owner. Even with this small variation, the bike handles quite well with the bit of extra length. It's a nimble rig. That being said, my next project will have the exact same geometry as the Rhygin (suspension adjusted rigid).

2. Brakes: I was on the fence when it came to deciding about the braking system. I was enticed with the newfangled disc brakes (well, to me they were) and really wanted to try them out. On the other hand, I love cantilevers. Initially, I regretted getting the discs, and wasn't crazy about the hydraulics (XTR setup). They actually worked like a dream, but I really like the simplicity of the cantilevers. When I rebuilt it to the current configuration, I put mechanical disc brakes and my opinion immediately changed to one of complete satisfaction. They are by far the easiest brakes I've ever worked on. I'm going to build up another mountain bike soon and I'm having disc tabs put on. The Avid BB-7s are super easy to set up, and they work wonderfully. I wish there was an American-made equivalent, but alas I am not aware of any. At least I was able to use the Paul levers.

3. Single Speed: Quite honestly, I didn't pick up a mountain bike magazine or surf the web for bike sites since I built my Rhygin in the mid-1990s. I was a little wet behind the ears. If I knew then what I know now, well, I would have dumped the gears. Again for simplicity and also for cost. I obviously didn't need to spend what I did on the drivetrain, but it is pretty and I don't regret the purchase by any means. I did bring this frame up to Chris Igleheart to discuss the single speed option, and even left it there, but had a change of heart.

4. Paint: I love this color, though I have an affinity for the Fat Chance Team Violet paint. I had completely forgotten about this color until after the fact. Doh! My next project will sport the Team Violet color scheme.

5. Headset: If I had to do it all over again, I would go with a 1-inch steerer tube with a quill stem. If I had done this, I could have gotten myself a swank custom quill stem from Jonny Cycles before he closed his doors. His stems are stunning.

6. Cable routing: The derailleur cables run below the down tube and I would have them running on the side of the top tube, similar to my Rhygin and Yo Eddy. I don't really get in the mud at all, so it's more of a personal preference. It's just nicer looking that way.

Anywho, I may ride this. I may not. I may raffle or auction it off as part of my fundraising effort for the 2009 Boston Marathon that I'm running for CycleKids (if you'd like to support this bike-related non-profit, see the link in my signature). I may just show it off. I'm a fickle sort of person. For the moment, I like looking at it...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wait a minute, raffle or auction it off? Didn't you get rid of a bike once before and sorely regret it later?

Is your new 'violet' project going to be single speed?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Danger,
Love both bikes, love the Yo and your Rygin just a little bit more! 
When you give my the Yo, I'll let you keep Bart!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

IF52 said:


> Wait a minute, raffle or auction it off? Didn't you get rid of a bike once before and sorely regret it later?
> 
> Is your new 'violet' project going to be single speed?


No, I don't ever get to particularly attached to anything I own. The new "Team Violet" will quite possibly be set up with the sliding drop-outs so I can run it either way. Don't know yet.

P.S. I actually like some of the parts so would probably take a few off before I make any rash decisions (like the Cooks Bros. Racing stuff!).


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> love the Yo and your Rygin just a little bit more!


me too. 



KDXdog said:


> When you give my the Yo, I'll let you keep Bart!


you are very kind, sir! actually, the Bart on my Rhygin is vintage as I got him in 1990 I believe.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> So I decided to take your advice and ordered up some Continental Mountain King ProTection Tire w/Black Chili (in a 2.4 fitment) to give it more of a retro feel. Here's what they look like:
> 
> View attachment 430290


Where did you find the skin-walled Mountain Kings tires? I don't see them listed on Conti's web site.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> Where did you find the skin-walled Mountain Kings tires? I don't see them listed on Conti's web site.


Competitive Cyclist carries the Continental Mountain King ProTection Tire w/Black Chili.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

With all due respect--what's wrong with you? That bike looks fantastic and rides fantastic by the sound of it. Why raffle it off? Ride the sh!t out of it, get it beat and scratched. That's where the real beauty of the bike is. Man, I wish that I could afford to be so fickle with my bike purchases; losing my job, going back to school, and being in the midst of a career change preclude this.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

But, do whatchalike :-D


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Vlad said:


> what's wrong with you?


goodness gracious, where do I begin?! :crazy:

anyway, I feel blessed that I have the liberty to do projects such as this. for the moment, the bike will remain in my workshop....

sending some good karma your way.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

I think you should ride it as often as possible. It would be a shame for that bike to just sit idle in a workshop.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

MMcG said:


> I think you should ride it as often as possible. It would be a shame for that bike to just sit idle in a workshop.


Oh yeah, it's definitely getting introduced to some single-track before I do anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That is good to hear. Introduce it on a regular and frequent basis.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> goodness gracious, where do I begin?! :crazy:
> 
> anyway, I feel blessed that I have the liberty to do projects such as this. for the moment, the bike will remain in my workshop....
> 
> sending some good karma your way.


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

So, I was digging around in my parts bin recently and found these Specialized handlebars, which came off my fiancee's 1992 Stumpjumper, so I slapped them on. They're in mint, like new condition. I got to looking at my Yo Eddy and how much I liked the flat bars. Don't quite know what I'll do with the Black Sheep titanium bars, but maybe they'll go on my next project.

I also decided bag the new tires. The more I look at these, the more I like them. I have a couple of sets of tires coming next week (Continental Mountain King UST 2.4 & Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.4), so I might swap some around if the mood strikes.

Anyway, once the mercury rises a bit, I'll take the bike outside for some quality photos.

View attachment 432126


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

Really nice! Why did you go with the high-clamp on the front derailleur?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> So, I was digging around in my parts bin recently and found these Specialized handlebars, which came off my fiancee's 1992 Stumpjumper, so I slapped them on.


Glad you changed them. I was going to let the risers slip by, being a "modern" approach!

I hope the future better half understands your bike addiction!

Girlfriends do, wives do not!

And after you are wed, you'll need another name, as in "misterkeepitinyourpantsMISTER"


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

How come you didn't have the Yo Eddy like side of top tube cable routing on this one? Just wondering out loud as that cable routing sort of seems synonmous with those frames.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

campisi said:


> Really nice! Why did you go with the high-clamp on the front derailleur?


Thanks! Initially it was a top swing and I just didn't like the look. More aesthetics than anything. Plus, I never us water bottles, so the derailleur doesn't interfere with those.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Glad you changed them. I was going to let the risers slip by, being a "modern" approach!


I tried the riser bars before, and thought the custom titanium version would make it more desirable, but alas not. I do like the look of flat bars better, and feel a little bit more in control of the technical terrain with them.



KDXdog said:


> I hope the future better half understands your bike addiction!
> 
> Girlfriends do, wives do not!


So far so good! 



KDXdog said:


> And after you are wed, you'll need another name, as in "misterkeepitinyourpantsMISTER"


:lol:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

MMcG said:


> How come you didn't have the Yo Eddy like side of top tube cable routing on this one? Just wondering out loud as that cable routing sort of seems synonmous with those frames.


So back on page 2, I listed several thoughts and that was one of the things I addressed:
_
6. Cable routing: The derailleur cables run below the down tube and I would have them running on the side of the top tube, similar to my Rhygin and Yo Eddy. I don't really get in the mud at all, so it's more of a personal preference. It's just nicer looking that way._

I just forgot to request it from Ted.  If I ever have it repainted (just got my extra decals today from Ted), I'll have them installed. :thumbsup:


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> Thanks! Initially it was a top swing and I just didn't like the look. More aesthetics than anything. Plus, I never us water bottles, so the derailleur doesn't interfere with those.


I asked because my HT is the same way. I like the looks better as well. BTW - I like what you're doing with the Cyclekids thing. Good cause - I'll give a bump when I get home. Did you run a qualifying time for Boston?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

campisi said:


> I asked because my HT is the same way. I like the looks better as well. BTW - I like what you're doing with the Cyclekids thing. Good cause - I'll give a bump when I get home. Did you run a qualifying time for Boston?


Thanks for noticing. One of my dear friends (and cycling partners) started CycleKids, and I am on the organizing committee, so even though I said I'd never again, here I am. This is my 5th Boston (previous 4 were run with Dana-Farber), and I don't have the patience to qualify. My half marathon pace today puts me in qualifying range, but I doubt I'll have the motivation on race day. I blame those Wellesley College women with their "kiss me" signs. Slows me down considerably....


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Take 3*

An update: Finished the latest version of the Ted, and really am liking it. Not so retro or vintage, but I am digging it nonetheless. Anyway, kept the wheels, headset, saddle and brakes (and of course the frame/fork). Used the Surly single speed kit as well as their cog (13T). The tensioner is a Rolhoff and it works great. It's now my city beater/commuter as Boston roads are horrific. Also want to try cyclocross this year, so this is going to serve that purpose.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

That's becoming the Ted "swiss army bike".

Nice! Now go put pedals on and ride it!

PS:

Hope your elbow is good now.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*Okay, NOW my heart is really singing*

it was a great bike, now it is through the roof. What is that color? really nice, like Asparagus
(I'm a sucker for Green)


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

"Less is more"


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Yup, still like it.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> That's becoming the Ted "swiss army bike".
> 
> Nice! Now go put pedals on and ride it!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I actually had it out last night with some old rat trap pedals. I like it quite a bit, though I'm diagnosing a chain skipping issue.

Elbow is still bothersome approximately 7 months after surgery. Thinking the screw hold the tendon to the bone is the culprit. I have to make an appointment with my surgeon, and I'm hoping some PT will solve it....


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

haaki said:


> it was a great bike, now it is through the roof. What is that color? really nice, like Asparagus (I'm a sucker for Green)


Thanks a bunch. Well, when I had it built, I just looked in a big book of paint colors that Ted had in his shop. It was exactly what I was looking for.



chefmiguel said:


> Yup, still like it.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

LAME. I don't understand the fascination with drop bars in this forum.

Gotta call it as a I see it.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Vlad said:


> LAME. I don't understand the fascination with drop bars in this forum.
> 
> Gotta call it as a I see it.


I KNOW! It makes no sense, right!? Drop bars in a VRC forum...crazy talk...

your an idiot


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Drop bars on off-road bikes are stupid. Not everything vintage is fantastic. But, hey, if that's what gets you hard, enjoy.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*yeah that was the attitude (drop bars are stupid)*

when a few of us showed up for some MTB races with cross bikes.
and how dumb we were for not having little chainrings
and skinny little tires

it was early spring and we'd just come off a season of cx racing

should have seen the faces when we ran past guys granny crawling up the short steep climbs

doing hi Speed dismounts and running across the bridges that everyone else was slowing down so they could wheelie up to them, or running through the creek cause the bridge was a traffic jam.

what was stupid was the looks on their faces when they all got beat by a bunch of guys on what they thought were road bikes


----------



## redpoint510 (Mar 22, 2009)

Really well done in all its forms! What kind of skewers have you put on it in its new cross setup? They look really trick.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

redpoint510 said:


> Really well done in all its forms! What kind of skewers have you put on it in its new cross setup? They look really trick.


Thanks! They're made by Curve, which at some point were also called Piranha. Nothing really all that special. Titanium axles. Don't know how old they are though.

A Soulcraft tensioner and Surly 36T chain ring arrive tomorrow, so hopefully this bike will see some action this weekend....


----------



## xced (Jun 9, 2007)

now for sale ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...360643&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Hardly ridden. What a shame.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Hardly ridden. What a shame.


Yeah, must've been those drop bars. 

I'm guessing it had to do with a physical issue the OP posted a while back.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

WTB-rider said:


> I'm guessing it had to do with a physical issue the OP posted a while back.


E. D.? They have medicine for that now. It shouldn't keep him from riding.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Plenty of bikes posted on here don't get ridden, I'm sure mdp has his reasons, and the path to perfection is strewn with failed attempts. I've enjoyed watching the evolution of this bike, and I'm looking forward to seeing what he does next.


----------



## mrnvgtr (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it, especially the first photos. You really enspire me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Haha.... I don't care how "vintage" the bike is--drop bars don't look right on a MTB, in my opinion. But, it's not my bike. The first incarnation of this bike was rad beyond words.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's right! Drop bars are terrible! Keep away from them!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

no int'l shipping keeps us canucks out of the running.
too bad, daughter would've loved that.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

xced said:


> now for sale ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...360643&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


Yes, indeed it is. :thumbsup:



Vlad said:


> Hardly ridden. What a shame.


It wasn't ridden very much *off-road*, though in the last incarnation, it got some solid usage as my training bike for the D2R2. Probably around 500 - 600 miles over a 2 month period. I enjoyed this bike very much, so I don't think it was a shame at all.

Here's what it looked like just before the D2R2:












WTB-rider said:


> I'm guessing it had to do with a physical issue the OP posted a while back.


It had nothing to do with any health-related issue (thankfully). If I had to pick one thing, it would be the head tube angle. At 71 degrees, it is too slack for my liking. I should have reviewed the CAD drawing more thoroughly. My bad. My Rhygin is 72.5 degrees (as is my 2009 IF Deluxe), and that's what I should have requested. The geometry was similar to a Yo Eddy!, but it just didn't do it for me. Ted is an amazing framebuilder and I may have him build me up another bike at some point.



mechagouki said:


> Plenty of bikes posted on here don't get ridden, I'm sure mdp has his reasons, and the path to perfection is strewn with failed attempts. I've enjoyed watching the evolution of this bike, and I'm looking forward to seeing what he does next.


The Ted was by no means a failed attempt. I had a ton of fun experimenting and trying new things I wouldn't normally subject any other bike in my stable. I think the biggest thing the Ted did was rekindle my passion for building bikes; something that was quelled for more than a decade.

As for what I'm doing next, my 1994 Rhygin Ra is currently up with Chris Igleheart awaiting a single speed conversion (rear dropouts replacement) as well as being treated to a traditional New England segmented fork (buh-bye 1996 Rock Shox Judy!). I'm debating keeping the Rasta paint scheme, though the Fat Chance Team Violet is also being considered.

After that, I want to finish my NOS 1997 Rhygin Metax CX, which just needs to be assembled.



mrnvgtr said:


> I love it, especially the first photos. You really enspire me. :thumbsup:


Thanks!  For the complete build report, go here.



Vlad said:


> Haha.... I don't care how "vintage" the bike is--drop bars don't look right on a MTB, in my opinion. But, it's not my bike. The first incarnation of this bike was rad beyond words.


Thanks for the compliment! Well, my drop-bar bikes are only for road usage (paved or gravel). I treat it more like a heavy-duty randonneur bike. I spend more time on my latest version of my urban assault creature (2009 IF Deluxe). The suspension-corrected geometry makes it so I can run a nice 90 degree stem and the riding position is strikingly similar to my road bike (which I never ride any more because of this bike). It also commands *a lot* of attention, as I always get at least one inquiry of "What is it?" or the comment "Those tires are huge!" whenever I'm riding it. 

Anyway, here it is:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*What goes around comes around....*

I sold this back in 2009 and nearly a year ago it was back on the market and I decided to contact the guy to whom it was sold. The photos in the ad were the ones I took so I suspected it was never used. After a brief conversation it was revealed that indeed the new owner never took it out of the box it was shipped. He was located in Brooklyn and I just so happened to be at my office in NYC so made a bee line to his place before driving back up to Boston. So, yes, this isn't vintage, but I still feel it's a modern take on a vintage theme.

The original geometry of the frame/fork was very similar to a 1992 Fat Chance Yo Eddy, one of my favorite bikes of all time. Like I mentioned in the first post in this thread, when I spoke with Ted during our initial design meeting, I told him I wanted something similar to the early Yo Eddy geometry. At the time, I was pretty psyched to learn that Chris Igleheart was still making the segmented forks as that really completes the build.

Compared to my 1994 Rhygin Ra, it has a slightly longer top tube (23" versus 22.2") and the original chain stay length was slightly longer (16 7/8" versus 16.5"). I wanted something nimble but not as twitchy as my Rhygin, which had a 72 degree head tube. The Yo Teddy has a 71 degree head tube and it slightly relaxes the handling. When I had the single speed conversion performed, it shortened up the chain stays to 16.25" (the shortest I can go with the Black Cat swingers). It's still a dedicated east coast single track bike, though. Anyway, I like being over the front wheel as much as possible as I feel more connected with the terrain. I'm stuck in the early 1990s for geometry and it just works for me! And just like all of my builds, I have to have at least one vintage part on the bike and here I have the Cook Bros. Racing skewers as well as the Selle Italia Flite saddle.

This all being said, here's a progression of the builds:

Take 1:










Take 2 (for which this thread was started):










Take 3 (D2R2 beast):










Take 4 as a single speed w/Black Cat swingers (still sporting 26" wheels/tires):










Current build with 650B wheels:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

why the thomson instead of the titanium post?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've gotta think you've spent twice as much time painting and rebuilding that bike over and over as you have actually riding it.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

colker1 said:


> why the thomson instead of the titanium post?


The Firefly titanium seat post that was present in the previous build has the ENVE clamp, which I like for road applications but not so much for mountain. I like the dual vertical bolts that are found on the Thomson so I went with that. Aesthetically it looks good too. I have this fine McMahon Racing Components titanium seat post (in like new condition) that I am debating using, which has the same clamp design as the Thomson. I have some Firefly titanium handlebars (no rise) as well as a titanium stem, though I like the rise on the ENVE handlebars so will most likely be sticking with this setup for awhile. Anyway, here's the MRC seat post:












Rumpfy said:


> I've gotta think you've spent twice as much time painting and rebuilding that bike over and over as you have actually riding it.


It's been painted twice: Once when I bought it and then again when Circle A Cycles did the single speed conversion.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Take 2 was just perfect, in my humble opinion.


----------

